# good cichlid for training to do tricks



## lisabeeren (May 29, 2013)

hi, i'm wanting to get a cichlid and train it to do tricks. i've been fairly impressed by what this lady has achieved:

https://www.youtube.com/user/RatDreams/videos

i'm wondering what a good species would be (other than an oscar, because they're too big for my setup)

really, i just want a fish that can be kept on it's own, that won't be afraid of people (i.e. no need for dither fish), and will come to the surface to feed.

[i bought a firemouth a couple of weeks ago, but i think it might be too shy (it might get better as it becomes more comfortable in my tank, etc.) it certainly won't swim to the surface to feed. it is particularly shy in the morning, and becomes more relaxed as the day goes on.]

any suggestions for a good fish? or can the firemouth be made to work?

with thanks


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

my best response would be to try an oscar or midas /red devil... BY ITSELF......in a 75-90 gallon tank


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

lp85253 said:


> my best response would be to try an oscar or midas /red devil... BY ITSELF......in a 75-90 gallon tank


I would agree with this post.


----------



## Murrayjane (May 16, 2013)

A firemouth will typically spend most of its time in caves/shelter, so I believe it would be best keeping a cichlid that roams around more, such as the list given above. A Jaguar Cichlid would work as a good intelligent solo fish and to have it do tricks would be very impressive. =D>


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

For SA, that would be tough since you said your setup is not big enough for the big fish. With fish, you are basically using a combination of classical and operant conditioning.

I think you would be better off going with a mbuna. Thats what I would use if I was going to try it!


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I once trained my Neolamprologus colony to juggle shells .. pretty neat to watch !


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

To the OP:

"Dont shoot the dog" by Karen Pryor is an amazing book to get you started. I have had several Psychology classes, and her book combines psychology terms with common sense ways to apply them. Sounds a little "academic", but its really not.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

What is the size of the tank in question?


----------



## lisabeeren (May 29, 2013)

haha, it's ok guys, my firemouth cichlid is going to work!

i was incredibly close to getting rid of him, he was just so shy, but i put an old laptop up against the side of the tank, and am playing a video of fish swimming:






the change was immediate! and after 3 days he's a completely different fish! he swims around, swims up to me now, gets excited when i pick up the food container, etc. training begins soon!


----------



## Pickled_Herring (Apr 18, 2012)

I once had a Texas cichlid that had a real personality and recognized me by sight. You could see the the little fishy gears turning in his head.


----------

